# Polizei-Spiel !!!Wanted seit Jahren!!!



## dplane (6. Januar 2010)

*Kurz gesagt*:
*
   Ich suche schon sehr sehr lange ein Spiel bei dem man so wie in 
   Need
   for Speed Hot Pursuit, Polizist spielen kann aber was anderes hab ich
   bis jetzt nicht gefunden meißt findet man nur Spiele bei denen man
   selber GANGSTER ist.



**ich probierte schon folgende "POLIZEI" Spiele*:

   Need for Speed Most Wanted 
   Need for Speed Undercover
   Gta San Andreas Vice City 4
   Emergancy 4 
   Burnout Paradise (ich suche noch immer nach Cops & Robbers)
   Alarm für Cobra 11 Burning Wheels
   Crime City (ober Mist Spiel)
   Midtown Madness
   und noch viele mehr...

   Warum muss man immer den GANGSTER spielen warum entwickelt man so viel WWII spiele, die sich eh alle nicht verkaufen, Warum dauerte es so lange bis man drauf kam dass sich ein Spiel wie APB durchsetzen könnte 

   Generell kommen doch nur mehr Spiele raus die für die Mülltonne vorherbestimmt sind 

*Liebe Computerspielhersteller hört mir zu Meine Freunde und ich suchen ein Spiel bei dem man*

   1.Wie in GTA frei herumrennen kann
   2.Wo man sich wie in Sim City eine Stadt errichten kann
   3.und wie Bei Sims sich sein eigenes Haus gestalten kann 
   4.man sich aussuchen kann ob man für die gute oder Böse Seite entscheiden kann 
   5.Eine Kombination aus Baller und Fahrspiel wäre doch super 

   Daher erfüllt APB 

   Punkt 1
   Punkt 4
   Punkt 5

   Warum hört man von APB so wenig wann kommt es heraus ? Gefällt euch dass Spiel?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AMkBwHJaSkw


----------



## dplane (6. Januar 2010)

Seit ihr mit mir einer mEINUNG WAS MEINt ihr?


----------



## Herbboy (6. Januar 2010)

was ist APB, hast du nen link zu ner normalen, offiziellen website? vlt. ist das halt noch zu sehr in der entwicklungsphase?


 aber ein spiel, das alle 5 punkte beherrbergt, wäre schon extrem aufwendig, so was würde jahre in der entwicklung brauchen, auch wenn es ein "gangster"spiel wäre.

 und dass man meist eher gangster spielt, stimmt nicht. man spielt sehr oft den helden, nur halt dann eher einen ruppigen helden im SciFi, Agenten oder militätbereich. polizist zu sein schränkt halt sehr ein, das wäre zwar sicher auch reizvoll, wäre aber für viele zu langweilig, wenn man bestimmte dinge "laut vorschrift" machen muss.

 aber hast du denn schonmal spiele der rainbow six serie probiert? da spielt man ne spezialeiheit, ist eine mischung aus schleichtaktik und egoshooter, bei dem du auch ein team befehligst. mit eigene wohnung usw. is da aber nix, auch nicht frei in ner stadt rumlaufen.


----------



## dplane (6. Januar 2010)

Ich spiele recht gerne Swat 4 ist besser als Rainbow 

 Zu Apb

 Ich hörte irgendwo es solle im 1. quartal 2010 herauskommen dass heißt es kann nimma lange dauern

 Hier die Homepage http://www.apb.com/
 Hier ein Video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AMkBwHJaSkw


----------



## Herbboy (6. Januar 2010)

also, seit august gibt es da keine news mehr, bei amazon ist nix vom spiel als ankündigung. auch bei amazon.com steht es zwar, aber ohne termin... ^^  ich denke, anfang 2010 war ein ziemlich altes ziel...


----------



## stawacz79 (6. Januar 2010)

also ich glaub in True Crime*streets of new york*und *streets of LA*spielt man nen cop.das is so wie GTA.ich fands damals ziemlich cool.da es new york wirklich straße für straßekorrekt nachgebildet hat..sogar alle sehenswürdigkeiten waren da....die storry is echt ok und ich kanns eigendlich nur empfehlen...


----------



## Lordnikon27 (6. Januar 2010)

Kombiniere doch eifnach, du baust in Die Sims eine Strecke von Need for Speed 3 nach. Dann startest du die Sims und züchtest deinen polizisten heran. Dann wechelst du wieder zu Need for Speed 3 und spielst ne Verfolgungsjagd als Polizist. Wenn du die Verbrecher gestellt hast, wechselst du zu Counterstrike Source und knallst sie ab. 
 Falls dir das noch nicht genug ist, kannst du dir vorstellen, dein Verbrecher&Polizist wurden beide eingefroren und wachen in der Zukunft auf, deren Kämpfe kannst du dann in Mechwarrior darstellen. Wahlweise kannst du auch als Vorgeschichte die Evolution der Menschen in Spore nachempfinden oder die Hälfte der Vorfahren deines Polizisten in Mafia ausrotten um deinem Protagonisten einen glaubhaften Grund zu geben, Bulle zu werden.

 Bei noch mehr Fragen stehe ich selbstredend zur Verfügung.   
 Ernsthaft: Spiel halt einfach G Police.


----------



## Prime85 (6. Januar 2010)

Ich glaube in Stranglehold spielt man noch einen Cop aber ob du sowas suchst?!

www.pcgames.de/pid,120703/John-Woo-presents-Stranglehold-dt/PC/


----------



## dplane (6. Januar 2010)

@Lordnikon27 Und dann bist du aufgewacht und die Windeln waren nass


----------



## Lordnikon27 (6. Januar 2010)

dplane schrieb:


> @Lordnikon27 Und dann bist du aufgewacht und die Windeln waren nass


    So ungefähr, ich schäme mich ungeheuer, im ersten Satz müsste es statt "Die Sims" "Sim City heißen". Nur so zum besseren Verständnis.


----------



## Blue_Ace (7. Januar 2010)

Es gab vor langer Zeit einmal eine Spielankündigung zu einem Polizeispiel im GTA-Stil. Wurde aber nie fertiggestellt. Gangsterspiele, zu damaliger Zeit GTA 3, verkaufen sich halt besser. 

 In naher Zukunft kommt nur das von dir erwähnte APB das deinen Erwartungen eher entspricht. Andere Spiele bei denen man einen Polizisten spielt wären Max Payne oder wenn ich mich nicht irre auch Dead to Rights.


----------



## Kreon (7. Januar 2010)

dplane schrieb:


> 1.Wie in GTA frei herumrennen kann
> 2.Wo man sich wie in Sim City eine Stadt errichten kann
> 3.und wie Bei Sims sich sein eigenes Haus gestalten kann
> 4.man sich aussuchen kann ob man für die gute oder Böse Seite entscheiden kann
> 5.Eine Kombination aus Baller und Fahrspiel wäre doch super


  1.sich frei bewegen können 
  2. sich eine Stadt nach den eigenen Wünschen raussuchen
  3. seine eigene Wohnung gestalten / ein eigenes Haus bauen
  4. Drogendealer oder Staatsanwalt werden können (freie Berufsauswahl)
  5. Autofahren und, wenn man sich bei 4. entschieden hat Drogendealer zu werden, rumballern können

  das hört sich für mich verdammt arg nach Real Life 2.0 an --> ich hab mich übrigens für die gute Seite entschieden und bin schon auf Level 22!




Blue_Ace schrieb:


> Es gab vor langer Zeit einmal eine Spielankündigung zu einem Polizeispiel im GTA-Stil. Wurde aber nie fertiggestellt. Gangsterspiele, zu damaliger Zeit GTA 3, verkaufen sich halt besser.


  Meinst du Loose Cannon?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

